
Files by Name (Minix 3 Filesystem) - pavehawk2007
https://blog.stephenmarz.com/2020/06/08/files-by-name/
======
pavehawk2007
Just so you know, this is part of a larger tutorial at
[https://osblog.stephenmarz.com](https://osblog.stephenmarz.com) where I write
a RISC-V operating system using Rust.

Let me know if you have any questions!

~~~
giancarlostoro
Curious what kind of hardware are you using? I'm interested in trying out
RISC-V for myself, but aside from Qemu I'm not sure where I'd start.

~~~
pavehawk2007
I use the Kendryte K215 which is a dual-core, RV64GC inside of the Sipeed
Maixduino (Arduino form factor):

[https://www.seeedstudio.com/sipeed](https://www.seeedstudio.com/sipeed)

~~~
imheresamir
Have you found the TRM yet? I really like the idea of this chip but the
released documentation for it is woefully incomplete.

~~~
pavehawk2007
Unfortunately no. I've been reverse engineering it from their BSP. It's slower
than I'd like.

------
lordleft
I feel like Minix is underappreciated. I'm reading Tannenbaum's Modern
Operating Systems at the moment and he makes a persuasive appeal for some of
its unique takes of the *nix OS family.

~~~
pavehawk2007
Minix 3 has taken on a life of its own and is maintained here:
[https://minix3.org/](https://minix3.org/)

I had trouble finding really good documentation on the filesystem itself, so
it took a bit of trial-and-error to figure out the structure.

~~~
sillywalk
From the website, it looks like development stopped in 2016.

I read some of the papers on Minix3, and the Loris storage stack. From the
bits I understood, it looks pretty interesting.

------
joshbaptiste
Wait so this is an alternative Minix 3 FS written in Rust?

~~~
pavehawk2007
Alternative? No. It's a component of the full RISC-V operating system.

~~~
joshbaptiste
ah ok

